# Do you really need padded shorts?



## GuyBoden (31 Dec 2016)

I rode non padded shorts during the 1980's and onwards without a problem, but I wear padded shorts today, but do I really need them? 

When I have a new saddle, I prefer to test ride the bike without padded shorts, so I can better feel that the saddle is in the correct position, I can feel the position of my sit bones and everything else.


----------



## S-Express (31 Dec 2016)




----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Wear what you like. Sometim s I do, sometimes I don't, depends which bike, how far etc.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

I guess it depends if you are planning to father any (more) children


----------



## Cycleops (31 Dec 2016)

Never used 'em so can't comment.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2016)

I couldn't do without em to be honest.


----------



## r04DiE (31 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Do you really need padded shorts?


No, but my arse does.


----------



## Old jon (31 Dec 2016)

Nope


----------



## snorri (31 Dec 2016)

Tried them once but discovered it's a bit congested down there, no space available for padding.


----------



## e-rider (31 Dec 2016)

if you are lightweight then I think you will survive without - fat bastards might benefit from using them


----------



## Triple3 (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> I guess it depends if you are planning to father any (more) children



Maybe not so .........
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ause-infertility-British-scientists-find.html


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2016)

I honestly couldn't do without them.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2016)

Haha, its because ive no natural padding down there that I reckon I need them.


----------



## Ian H (31 Dec 2016)

Some do, some don't. I like a thin pad. It's only important beyond 40 miles or so.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2016)

e-rider said:


> if you are lightweight then I think you will survive without - fat bastards might benefit from using them


Hmm, I haven't got much natural padding, being fairly 'lightweight'...


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2016)

I always take the lining out of my Speedo's.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2016)




----------



## Globalti (31 Dec 2016)

You don't need heavily padded shorts; thick squidgy padding makes you hot and sweaty as your sit bones sink in, transferring the load to soft tissue. You need a well shaped saddle and a thinnish but dense pad, which resists creasing and folding.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2016)

I hate any kind of padding, my own is enough


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2016)

I rode a bike once this year without padding, I was a bit painful in the saddle the next day. Never again.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> I always take the lining out of my Speedo's.


Don't stand in front of any bright lights at the poolside!


----------



## ayceejay (31 Dec 2016)

If anyone is padded in the area between 'that area' and a saddle I think there may be a connection problem when you 'plug in'.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Don't stand in front of any bright lights at the poolside!




Are you kidding, that is why I do it.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> Are you kidding, that is why I do it.


"An astonishing revelation ..."

That's what the elderly woman in the pool said!


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> "An astonishing revelation ..."
> 
> That's what the elderly woman in the pool said!



Blimey, do you know Sheila?


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> Haha, its because ive no natural padding down there that I reckon I need them.


I'm bony-arsed and ride unpadded. Good saddle selection becomes more important but it's fine. Like the OP, I remembered riding unpadded in the 80s and 90s, so after some problems following the usual advice to engage in a never ending search for a decent pad, I switched one bike to a 1980s replica saddle... then another... then a third to a 1970s...


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2017)

I rode thousands of miles in the 80s in jeans or shorts from milllets and it never did me any harm.

Although I do recall one summer when the tour song went "I've got a knackered bum and. ... I wanna get off, I wanna get off" To the tune of something or other.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I rode thousands of miles in the 80s in jeans or shorts from milllets and it never did me any harm.
> 
> Although I do recall one summer when the tour song went "I've got a knackered bum and. ... I wanna get off, I wanna get off" To the tune of something or other.



Probably the chorus to this:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0nlygb1Qfw


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

I've been cycling for over forty years and I've never used padding.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I've been cycling for over forty years and I've never used padding.



Do you ever try anything to see if it improves things? A guy I know does not like the way a 29er rides, he has he admits never sat on or ridden one though.


----------



## gazza_d (1 Jan 2017)

Unpadded for me. But I ride what are now well broken in leather saddles & I can ride all day comfortably.
I used to have shorts with thin artificial chamois, but can't get on with the new pads at all


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Do you ever try anything to see if it improves things?


Yes. I've never been in such pain. It's similar to riding a thickly-padded saddle but with the added pain of seams. Just get a correctly-padded-for-you saddle. Much less painful.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes. I've never been in such pain. It's similar to riding a thickly-padded saddle but with the added pain of seams. Just get a correctly-padded-for-you saddle. Much less painful.



Sorry but that is very wrong, riding with padded shorts is very little like riding a padded saddle, do a bit of research and you will find out why.


----------



## gazza_d (1 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes. I've never been in such pain. It's similar to riding a thickly-padded saddle but with the added pain of seams. Just get a correctly-padded-for-you saddle. Much less painful.



Well padded shorts and padded saddles often make things worse as they spread the load over the soft tissue of the arse, rather than the sit bones, which can cause bruising and pain.

You need to find a thin or unpadded saddle which suits, or buy a leather saddle and break it in. Once it has it'll be a saddle for life!


----------



## Milzy (1 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> I guess it depends if you are planning to father any (more) children


Only a complete idiot would want to farther more children.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

gazza_d said:


> Well padded shorts and padded saddles often make things worse as they spread the load over the soft tissue of the arse, rather than the sit bones, which can cause bruising and pain.
> 
> You need to find a thin or unpadded saddle which suits, or buy a leather saddle and break it in. Once it has it'll be a saddle for life!



Tell me, how many pro's ride without padded shorts? I have different saddles on all of my 7 bikes and even have an Essax (look it up) on the turbo bike, all of them are comfortable due to the fact I wear good qaulity shorts.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4620001, member: 43827"]If I wear lycra shorts I need a lot of padding, especially at the front, to stop people laughing.[/QUOTE]

Why is that?


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Do you ever try anything to see if it improves things? A guy I know does not like the way a 29er rides, he has he admits never sat on or ridden one though.



I don't feel the need to try padding, I'm comfortable without it.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4620044, member: 43827"]Think about it. It's even worse in the cold weather.[/QUOTE]

Nope, still cannot come up with any reason too need padding at the front. Maybe that is one big difference between us guys that do a lot of swimming and guys that only cycle. Wear your lycra with pride.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jan 2017)

I don't use them unless I am touring, riding all day, not sure if I need them or not now.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Nope, still cannot come up with any reason too need padding at the front. Maybe that is one big difference between us guys that do a lot of swimming and guys that only cycle. Wear your lycra with pride.


He's implying that he is somewhat underendowed and wishes to hide his little embarrassment


----------



## Milzy (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Tell me, how many pro's ride without padded shorts? I have different saddles on all of my 7 bikes and even have an Essax (look it up) on the turbo bike, all of them are comfortable due to the fact I wear good qaulity shorts.


I thought Altura would be good enough but no. Hurts more. The pad either slips too further back or it just spreads the weight wrongly. I need to try Asoss or Rapha.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2017)

Sportful or Gore or higher end Endura are good too. Avoid gel pads a la Altura


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> He's implying that he is somewhat underendowed and wishes to hide his little embarrassment



I know, but we should not be shy of our bodies.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> I know, but we should not be shy of our bodies.


It depends how small it is


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Tell me, how many pro's ride without padded shorts?


Tell me, how many pros are NOT sponsored or co-sponsored by a manufacturer of padded shorts? Even if they're wearing another brand of padded bibs, they're going to be relabelled like tyres, saddles and sometimes even whole bikes! 

And how many pros have abandoned races due to saddle sores?


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> He's implying that he is somewhat underendowed and wishes to hide his little embarrassment


I thought it was that it's shaped like an amusing vegetable.

Anyway, returning to an earlier point (@Fnaar), wrapping it in warm padding and hindering its natural temperature control mechanism isn't the best thing to do for reproduction, is it?


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Tell me, how many pros are NOT sponsored or co-sponsored by a manufacturer of padded shorts? Even if they're wearing another brand of padded bibs, they're going to be relabelled like tyres, saddles and sometimes even whole bikes!
> 
> And how many pros have abandoned races due to saddle sores?



You honestly think that is the reason the pro's wear padded shorts, are you winding us up

Certainly pro's have abandoned with saddle sores, you think riding without would have stopped that? If so do you not think they would use it in marginal gains, I am sure they would.


----------



## greekonabike (1 Jan 2017)

I don't have the money to splash out on padded shorts. I bought £2 worth of cotton wool and a roll of gaffa tape. Then I formed a perfect padding cushion that I can attach to any item of legwear.

GOAB


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> *Image removed by moderator*


Thats better, but its not going to last.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> Thats better, but its not going to last.


The poor girl needs a few spacers to avoid lumbago lol


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jan 2017)

If you don't need padded shorts, you're not riding far enough.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> Thats better, but its not going to last.



Saddle is too high.


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> If you don't need padded shorts, you're not riding far enough.


I've ridden 100+ milers and multi-day tours. I'll total up the 2016 distance when I'm next at my computer and double-check my 2015 which I think was a bit under 4000 miles... but really, who cares how far? It's how much fun which really counts.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

Going back to the OP, no.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> The poor girl needs a few spacers to avoid lumbago lol



She'd need a bit more than arm warmers around here.


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> You honestly think that is the reason the pro's wear padded shorts, are you winding us up


Not THE reason, but certainly A reason and also one that would almost certainly prevent anyone knowing if some pros are riding unpadded or choosing other brands. I'm sure some pros probably prefer pads, like some CCers do... I also strongly suspect some are riding on old-style thin pads and some are riding unpadded - out of several hundred in the pro peloton, it seems unlikely absolutely everyone is padded.



> Certainly pro's have abandoned with saddle sores, you think riding without would have stopped that? If so do you not think they would use it in marginal gains, I am sure they would.


Who knows and do you think we would know if they were using it, what with competitive advantages and lucrative sponsorship deals at stake?

Feel free not to answer that, same as you haven't answered the earlier questions


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

I skipped the one about pro's being sponsored, as I felt it did not need answering.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> I've ridden 100+ milers and multi-day tours. I'll total up the 2016 distance when I'm next at my computer and double-check my 2015 which I think was a bit under 4000 miles... but really, who cares how far? It's how much fun which really counts.



It was one of those pithy throwaway lines just for fun, don't take me too seriously. I've never ridden over a hundred miles in one go in my life. Though I do swear by good padded bibs when I do a metric hundred.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Saddle is too high.


I was going to post a slightly embellished version of that, but I was moderated for less. I thought it best to at least try and stay away from controversy this early in the year.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> No, but my arse does.



I never understand this comment.

How does anyone get their sphincter to make contact with the seat at all?

Its my perenium that suffers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Saddle is too high.


Not high enough IMO


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not high enough IMO



That is the trouble with bike fits, no two are the same.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Probably the chorus to this:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0nlygb1Qfw



 
Nope, not that. It was a song that was popular around 1984ish. It just had a chorus "I wanna get off" repeated (maybe up or on not off)


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nope, not that. It was a song that was popular around 1984ish. It just had a chorus "I wanna get off" repeated (maybe up or on not off)



Curses. 

I'm now thinking Passengers by Elton John.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB86UzewPdo


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Curses.
> 
> I'm now thinking Passengers by Elton John.
> 
> ...



That's it!! 

And it fits just perfectly. All together now:

I've got a knackered bum
I wanna get off
I've got a knackered bum
I wanna get off

Wanna get off
Wanna get off
Wanna get off


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's it!!
> 
> And it fits just perfectly. All together now:
> 
> ...



Phew, I can sleep easily now.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

The first thing I do when I get shorts is take out the padded liner.
More uncomfortable with it than without.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> The first thing I do when I get shorts is take out the padded liner.
> More uncomfortable with it than without.




Maybe you are buying the wrong one's.


----------



## S-Express (2 Jan 2017)

Still not sure if this thread is serious. Only on cyclechat could you have a thread where someone claims the pros aren't wearing padded shorts 

Long may the arsewittery continue


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> The first thing I do when I get shorts is take out the padded liner.
> More uncomfortable with it than without.


Why not just buy unpadded shorts rather than paying for something you bin


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2017)

S-Express said:


> Still not sure if this thread is serious. Only on cyclechat could you have a thread where someone claims the pros aren't wearing padded shorts


And only on cyclechat do you get multiple people defending the marketing so vociferously and claiming hundreds of people ALL wear their correct sponsors' padding.

But we already knew many cycle sports fans are gullible - they believed Lance, Landis, ... heck, there's probably someone on here who'll defend Ricco!


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2017)

Have you read something I missed?


----------



## r04DiE (2 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I never understand this comment.
> 
> How does anyone get their sphincter to make contact with the seat at all?
> 
> Its my perenium that suffers.


Where I come from, 'arse' can mean your sphincter or your buttocks, or anywhere around that region - its usually easily worked out by considering the context. i.e. if you say:


Someone other than Tin Pot said:


> That curry last night, my arse in on fire!


You'd be talking about your sphincter, but saying:


Someone other than Tin Pot said:


> That chair was so uncomfortable that my arse has gone numb


Would be referring to your buttocks.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jan 2017)

Just to be clear.............


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

What the pro's do or don't do is of precious little relevance to most of us most of the time. Most of the time we lap it up in the belief that using pro-like kit will make us go faster, or perhaps just look cooler. I'm struggling to see how this would be true in either case here.


----------



## S-Express (2 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> And only on cyclechat do you get multiple people defending the marketing so vociferously and claiming hundreds of people ALL wear their correct sponsors' padding.
> 
> But we already knew many cycle sports fans are gullible - they believed Lance, Landis, ... heck, there's probably someone on here who'll defend Ricco!



"Correct sponsor's padding"??? What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Maybe you are buying the wrong one's.



Maybe I'm not,every one I have tried from a lot of brands have been uncomfortable,so the liner is the problem.I'm sure your taut buttocks need all the luvvin' they can 
Life in the Fast Lane baby 


vickster said:


> Why not just buy unpadded shorts rather than paying for something you bin



I like the look of of the ones I buy,and most MTB shorts come with detachable liners.
The ones that don't make you look like a Tourist..
You Roadies have such sensitive little derriere's


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2017)

First not a roadie here, I raced MTB for a lot of years and cross for even longer. Surely you are not a baggy shorts cyclist.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> First not a roadie here, I raced MTB for a lot of years and cross for even longer. Surely you are not a baggy shorts cyclist.



Not too baggy no,I don't like those.Cargo type yes.
Been a long time since I wore lycra old bean,the 90's in fact.
And why are we having a debate about shorts ?
I never said people shouldn't wear padded shorts,I just don't.
Crikey I even tried to make a joke about it,but even that's met with derision.
Enjoy your padded shorts,and maybe one day we will have a race


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Where I come from, 'arse' can mean your sphincter or your buttocks, or anywhere around that region - its usually easily worked out by considering the context. i.e. if you say:You'd be talking about your sphincter, but saying:Would be referring to your buttocks.


And if I tell someone that I felt a right arse, it's neither of the above, or I'd get in trouble.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Not too baggy no,I don't like those.Cargo type yes.
> Been a long time since I wore lycra old bean,the 90's in fact.
> *And why are we having a debate about shorts ?*
> I never said people shouldn't wear padded shorts,I just don't.
> ...


Cos that's what this thread is about


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Cos that's what this thread is about



True,but it's been made out I am in the wrong for taking out the padding.
I like MTB shorts but unfortunately they come with a padded lycra short underneath.
Am I wrong to do that ?
Normal cargo shorts look exactly like normal cargo shorts and are the wrong material.ie not showerproof(DWR)
I don't think you or screenman are wrong for wanting to wear padded,if that makes you more comfortable


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> And if I tell someone that I felt a right arse, it's neither of the above, or I'd get in trouble.


Stop arsing about. This is a serious thread.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jan 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Just to be clear.............



I think that diagram is a bit too clear.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2017)

Must be a slow day? Nothing on tv maybe?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> You Roadies have such sensitive little derriere's


You are cheeky lol but I think the reason is that road bikes have such narrow, unforgiving saddles by default.
Also the riding position, unless you have a strong core, makes you lean your soft bits on the saddle's nose.
Just remembered: another reason why I don't like proper cycling shorts is that the elastic hem digs into my chubby thighs.
If I get a bigger size, then the waist is too big!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jan 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Must be a slow day? Nothing on tv maybe?



Only a pot plant.

(Old joke for those old enough to remember cathode ray tube televisions).


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Where I come from, 'arse' can mean your sphincter or your buttocks, or anywhere around that region - its usually easily worked out by considering the context. i.e. if you say:You'd be talking about your sphincter, but saying:Would be referring to your buttocks.



I agree, but when would you sit on your buttocks? In a chair? Yes, on a road bike? Never.

Okay maybe a sit up and beg, a Boris bike or some such, but not on a real roadie.

Its not you I'm having a poke at btw, this is a very frequently used statement - either people think their perineum is part of their arse, they're sitting wrong, or I am.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jan 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You are cheeky lol but I think the reason is that road bikes have such narrow, unforgiving saddles by default.



Yeah, maybe, but you don't have to stick with the saddle that came with your bike if it's not a good fit or doesn't suit your riding position.


----------



## r04DiE (2 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I agree, but when would you sit on your buttocks? In a chair? Yes, on a road bike? Never.
> 
> Okay maybe a sit up and beg, a Boris bike or some such, but not on a real roadie.
> 
> Its not you I'm having a poke at btw, this is a very frequently used statement - either people think their perineum is part of their arse, they're sitting wrong, or I am.


Like I say, I think 'arse' means different things to different people. It's just about that area.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2017)

S-Express said:


> "Correct sponsor's padding"??? What on earth are you talking about?


CBA to explain again. You just keep on believing everything pro teams tell you, including that they spent hundreds on flights for someone to take a jiffy bag of medicine that could've been bought there for €8.


----------



## S-Express (2 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> CBA to explain again.



Because you've got nothing. If you genuinely believe one or more of the pros insist on wearing fake team shorts (which they pay for themselves, according to you) with the pads removed, then give me one - just one - example. I won't hold my breath.. 



mjr said:


> You just keep on believing everything pro teams tell you, including that they spent hundreds on flights for someone to take a jiffy bag of medicine that could've been bought there for €8.



Hmm, so the two are linked? Maybe the bag contained some spare shorts pads for the Sky boys. Fair play - it's a spectacular strawman - you really are priceless


----------

